# ISO pampered chef Asian seasoning substitute



## LT72884 (Mar 12, 2009)

Im trying to find a few seasonings that i can either buy for less than pampered chef or make myself. One of them is the asian seasoning mix and the other is the sweet and smokey bbq rub.

Any help would be awesome.

thanx


----------

